# Winter fat?



## chic (Feb 20, 2018)

We've had a long cold winter here and everyone has been stuck inside and... eating. My friend gained 15 lbs and is going to weight watchers. I haven't gained so much but I look and feel "tubby" with all of my new winter fat accumulating around my midsection. Tomorrow is going to be 70 degrees! I ironed my white summer pants and hope I can wear them. LoL. I'm combining exercise with dieting to flatten out my puffy middle. 

Anyone else here with a "winter fat" problem? What are your plans for getting rid of it before spring/summer? nthego:


----------



## Falcon (Feb 20, 2018)

Where is  "HERE"   of which you speak ?  You don't say;  even in your profile.


----------



## hearlady (Feb 20, 2018)

Yes. It is time to get back in shape.
I'm getting back to exercise 30 minutes a day 5 days a week. We had a walk after dinner Sunday, first time in a long time.
I'm trying something new. No carbs until dinner. Seems to keep the cravings at bay so I'm not snacking. Even healthy snacking adds calories. I just want to get rid of those extra winter lbs.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 20, 2018)

hearlady said:


> Yes. It is time to get back in shape.
> I'm getting back to exercise 30 minutes a day 5 days a week. We had a walk after dinner Sunday, first time in a long time.
> I'm trying something new. No carbs until dinner. Seems to keep the cravings at bay so I'm not snacking. Even healthy snacking adds calories. I just want to get rid of those extra winter lbs.



Hearlady, I've heard no carbs after 5:00pm because the carbs turn into sugar when sitting around after eating. It's soooo hard to do though. I have to get rid of 5 pounds.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 20, 2018)

Having a tough time buttoning my jeans!! I told the wife she is shrinking them!!!


----------



## Lynk (Feb 20, 2018)

I have gained 6 pounds over the winter and I really feel it.  I have lost 2 and need to lose 4 to get back to where I started but once I get there I would like to lose at least 8 more pounds.


----------



## hearlady (Feb 20, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Hearlady, I've heard no carbs after 5:00pm because the carbs turn into sugar when sitting around after eating. It's soooo hard to do though. I have to get rid of 5 pounds.


So far it's OK.
 I can't live without carbs but I feel like I can live without them until dinnertime or after. 
When I can get through without snacks between meals that saves the calories until evening and I can eat a little more for dinner. That's when I like to eat and hate it when I've used up all my calories.
I'll have to see how it goes before I could tell you it works.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 20, 2018)

I always gain a couple of extra pounds in the winter on top of the 3 to 5 I never am able to get rid of. I know that once I get outside and start gardening I will shed those extra pounds but not the original 3 to 5 that are cemented on for life.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Feb 20, 2018)

I have no scale but going by my clothes I know I have gained. Not just winter fat, this started last summer after I had an accident. Plan to start walking again, and have been looking on kijiji for a used eliptical machine.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2018)

Yes I have gained too Chic so don't feel you're alone.......not only since I retired 7 months ago and therefore become sedentary most of the time  , I've got a medical problem that required a long course of steroids, so I've had the double whammy.. next week I'm going to join the gym  to try and get it all off again before summer...


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 20, 2018)

hearlady said:


> So far it's OK.
> I can't live without carbs but I feel like I can live without them until dinnertime or after.
> When I can get through without snacks between meals that saves the calories until evening and I can eat a little more for dinner. That's when I like to eat and hate it when I've used up all my calories.
> I'll have to see how it goes before I could tell you it works.



Oh gosh, carbs are my favorites. I have rarely succeeded at not eating them at night. But if you do well during the day, I agee it should be okay....that nice big hot bowl of pasta and home made tomato sauce, oooooh, A tiny piece of garlic bread? Oh why not!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 20, 2018)

Winter fat?

How do I tell which season my fat is from?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 20, 2018)

hearlady said:


> Yes. It is time to get back in shape.
> I'm getting back to exercise 30 minutes a day 5 days a week. We had a walk after dinner Sunday, first time in a long time.
> I'm trying something new. No carbs until dinner. Seems to keep the cravings at bay so I'm not snacking. Even healthy snacking adds calories. I just want to get rid of those extra winter lbs.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 20, 2018)

Chic, having seen many pics of you I can assure you there is no way you'll ever be fat!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 20, 2018)

I've got at least 10 pounds to shed, will probably start going to the gym again when I get my free gym membership card from my Medicare Advantage plan, until then I'm just walking daily and trying to limit fats and sweets.  This is a yearly thing for me, holiday weight.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 20, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> I've got at least 10 pounds to shed, will probably start going to the gym again when I get my free gym membership card from my Medicare Advantage plan, until then I'm just walking daily and trying to limit fats and sweets.  This is a yearly thing for me, holiday weight.


Oh well!  Happy Holidays!!


----------



## chic (Feb 21, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Where is  "HERE"   of which you speak ?  You don't say;  even in your profile.



Falcon. I'm in MA. You know that. We talked about it before. :sentimental:


----------



## chic (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm doing reverse crunches. Lots of them. And thanks for reminding me - no carbs after 5PM. I'll git this varmint. Lol.


----------



## hearlady (Feb 21, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Oh gosh, carbs are my favorites. I have rarely succeeded at not eating them at night. But if you do well during the day, I agee it should be okay....that nice big hot bowl of pasta and home made tomato sauce, oooooh, A tiny piece of garlic bread? Oh why not!


Yes, so by eating NO carbs BEFORE dinner I'm able to eat them AT or AFTER dinner. The opposite of some other thinking. 
An example: Eggs for breakfast (no toast, fruit, etc)
Big green salad for lunch with feta cheese. Chicken or some protein. Homemade dressing with lemon and olive oil.
Grapes on the way home (easing into carbs)
I had a whole wheat wrap for dinner spread with almond butter. I put a small banana in it and wrap it up like a burrito. Good carbs. I won't do his everyday- should have some veg. Pasta would be Ok or just a sensible dinner with healthy dessert.
I had a baby bel cheese.
That wrap was so satisfying and I did not feel deprived because I was not craving a bunch of food like usual.
I ate a small bowl of raisen bran with almond milk before bed. I slept great.
 I enjoyed the good carbs and didn't feel the need to eat all in sight.
Haven't weighed but I feel lighter.


----------



## hearlady (Feb 21, 2018)

Ok. I've lost 1.5 lbs and 1% body fat. The better indicator is when I leaned over to brush my teeth this morning there wasn't as much hanging over the sink, if you know what I mean.
I know this isn't long term but I need some progress.
"My science" is:
You cut the carbs during the day to lose the cravings.
You lose the cravings so you can cut the snacks.
You cut the snacks so you can save the calories.
You save the calories during the day so you can have more including carbs at night and feel satisfied.
Just a jump start.


----------



## 911 (Feb 21, 2018)

Just don't eat anything white and also avoid sugars.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 21, 2018)

Yes, the Winter has given me some extra poundage.  Trying to get into the exercise mindset but since it's been so long it's hard to do that, for me at least.  It's quite depressing a situation for me actually.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 21, 2018)

Ooops !   Sorry Chic.  I forgot about that.  Tks 4 the reminder.


----------



## hearlady (Feb 21, 2018)

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, the Winter has given me some extra poundage.  Trying to get into the exercise mindset but since it's been so long it's hard to do that, for me at least.  It's quite depressing a situation for me actually.


Ruthanne, anything you can do to move around helps even if it's sitting in a chair lifting a soup can in each hand. Sorry you're feeling depressed. I hope some spring weather soon might help.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 21, 2018)

I gain weight in winter


It’s what winter’s for


Get more sleep


Eat savory hot food




To not overdo it?

Mate 
Frolic

Shovel snow
Hike in deep snow






We’ve had little snow this season


----------



## chic (Feb 22, 2018)

I was able to wear my white pants yesterday and they fit just fine. Whew. The temps were into the 70's. We had a beautiful day and that's motivating. Today, it's going to snow - again !!! This is my problem. It keeps snowing and I keep piling on layers of clothing to shovel it, then drink hot cocoa to warm up or a Starbucks latte and something filling and fattening to eat. It's comfort mechanism. I need temps to get consistently warm so I can be properly motivated to beat this.


----------



## hearlady (Feb 22, 2018)

I grew up in MA chic. Some winters it seemed like spring would NEVER get here. I think it makes you appreciate those warm months more though. 
This winter in particular has been a doozy even in the south.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 22, 2018)

How about a stationary bike??!! Don't blame the weather for your beautiful figures. You can place the bike anywhere in the house and do several things while you burn calories. mine is in the living room.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 22, 2018)

hearlady said:


> Ruthanne, anything you can do to move around helps even if it's sitting in a chair lifting a soup can in each hand. Sorry you're feeling depressed. I hope some spring weather soon might help.


Thanks hearlady.  I walked to the store yesterday so I did get a bit of exercise.


----------



## chic (Feb 22, 2018)

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, the Winter has given me some extra poundage.  Trying to get into the exercise mindset but since it's been so long it's hard to do that, for me at least.  It's quite depressing a situation for me actually.



I'm not as happy in the winter either Ruth, and can find it a challenge to motivate myself. Everything is cold and grey and dirty for months on end. Sun and warm temps really help and it is on the way.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 22, 2018)

chic said:


> I'm not as happy in the winter either Ruth, and can find it a challenge to motivate myself. Everything is cold and grey and dirty for months on end. Sun and warm temps really help and it is on the way.


Yes, the grey skies are a real downer.  We are supposed to have some nice weather coming up but I know Winter is not over yet..can't hardly wait for Spring!


----------



## hearlady (Feb 26, 2018)

Well my fantastic plan went down the tubes when GC came this weekend. That's ok, back on track now. It's ok to live life and be good most of the time.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 26, 2018)

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, the Winter has given me some extra poundage.  Trying to get into the exercise mindset but since it's been so long it's hard to do that, for me at least.  It's quite depressing a situation for me actually.





Ruthanne said:


> Thanks hearlady.  I walked to the store yesterday so I did get a bit of exercise.



It is going to be hard to lose the extra 10/15lbs I but on!! I went out today to clean up 7 branches from 4 trees that broke off during the recent ice storm!! Thought I would not make it back into the recliner!!


----------



## chic (Mar 19, 2018)

I feel puffy again due to severe cold temps. Luckily, or not so luckily, we're getting dumped on with tons of snow so all that shoveling must be burning calories. Still, I'm back to eating, eating, eating because of the cold. Still doing my crunches and weight lifting. But I can't wait for spring. When more skin is exposed the motivation will come back. However our local meteorologists say we'll get another foot of snow before April. Bleh.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 19, 2018)

Try *The O's Diet *it consists of eating the following every day:
Tacos- burritos- Cheetos- Oreos- pistachios and of course Spaghettios


----------



## myfeethurt (Mar 20, 2018)

I don't have any winter fat-------I have spring rolls


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 20, 2018)

myfeethurt said:


> I don't have any winter fat-------I have spring rolls



:lol1:


----------



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2018)

hearlady said:


> Ok. I've lost 1.5 lbs and 1% body fat. The better indicator is when I leaned over to brush my teeth this morning there wasn't as much hanging over the sink, if you know what I mean.
> I know this isn't long term but I need some progress.
> "My science" is:
> You cut the carbs during the day to lose the cravings.
> ...



Very good advice. 
Ive gained about 3 extra pounds this winter but it will soon be gone with the warmer weather. I’m super reactive so extra weight really isn’t an issue. I walk and do yoga everyday in the winter and bike ride and swim in the summer


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 30, 2018)

Two weeks ago I tried on my jeans, had been wearing comfortable elastic waistbands and when I could not do the jeans up I knew it was time to kick myself in the arse and give myself a wake up call.

I seriously started cutting back on the eats and began walking daily. So far 5 lbs, jeans go on but the muffin top goes over....sigh. Still working at it.


----------



## jujube (Mar 30, 2018)

I keep losing the same 10 pounds and then it finds me again.  I'm going to have to stop leaving a trail of cookie crumbs for it to follow.....


----------



## chic (Apr 6, 2018)

My closest friend has gained 25 lbs this winter. That's motivation enough for me now to do something more definite to fight the winter fat. Summer bodies are built in winter!


----------



## Paige of Times (May 13, 2018)

Yup.  Noticed I'd put on a few pounds in the last 3 or so weeks.  Even my 'comfy' undies are feeling snug!  I've never been into exercise (only tai chi for a spell and that stuff WORKS - wish I could get motivated to pick it back up).  I find just watching the calories helps.  Spent $185 at Trader Joe's this weekend and checked the calories of EVERYTHING!  I had to laugh at myself as I bought a jar of marinated veggies (cauliflower, peppers, carrots) and was THRILLED it was only 10 calories a serving.  Two things: A. Not super filling.  B. What do I have with it to make it a palatable lunch?  

I'm a bread fanatic.  I was proud I walked out of that store with NO BREAD products!  Oh, I looked - but checked the calories and put it right back down.  Going to try and cut down/out the carbs for a spell and go with more protein and veggies. 

And no, winter does not help (in Maine here).  SOOOOOO long!  That's bread baking season in this house.


----------

